# Local pond



## JustFishN (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, FishnFever took me out to a nice local pond, about 5 minutes from our house. I got to try out some worms Jimmy sent us! (Thank you by the way) I caught a pickerel first then a nice small mouth bass. I've never ever caught a thing on rubber worms ever. So I was wicked happy! As you can see I did not take them off myself LOL Maybe I will next time. So, now I have 3 fish for the contest.....make sure you add them Jimmy...to my lonely ole trout.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice stuff there! Did Mr. Toothy rip the worm in half? They get me all the time, great fun once you get them to bite the hook end


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 2, 2007)

=D> \/ this made justfishn's day.


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 2, 2007)

esquired said:


> Nice stuff there! Did Mr. Toothy rip the worm in half? They get me all the time, great fun once you get them to bite the hook end



He did chew up the worm. BUT I kept using it lol. I caught the small mouth after him, using the same worm.


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2007)

justfishn,
Your awesome! Glad you caught your first fish on my worms. That makes me happy! Now you need to learn how to take the fish off, so the hubby can catch his own fish! :wink: 

I also reuse the worm till it just cant stay on the hook somehow anymore.


Good job! =D>


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 2, 2007)

Thats awsome. Stick with fishing worms....you wont regret it.


----------

